# Dumbo Rats- Smaller than Standard Earred?



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

Emerson is my first dumbo earred rat and even though he is technically the oldest rat I have, he is the smallest! He is about the size of my young lady rats! Do dumbo earred rats tend to be smaller than the standard earred? Just wondering. Maybe mines a runt, LOL!


----------



## mzunderstood09 (Feb 22, 2012)

I had a standard ear rat and a dumbo at the same time. They were only 3 weeks apart from each other, but Comet, my standard ear, was a full pound, while Zorro, my dumbo ear, is just 13 oz. So from my experience, just the two rats I have, my dumbo was smaller than my standard, even now that Comet is gone, Zorro is still 13-ish oz and hasn't really grown much. If he is its wider because he's spoiled.


----------



## halfmoon (Mar 29, 2010)

I have two dumbo brothers from the same litter and one is a ton smaller than the other. My oldest right now is bigger than most rats I've seen. My biggest so far though was a standard eared. I think it's just luck of the draw.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

It could very easily have been the other way around, your dumbo may have been a huge boy and your standards smaller...it has nothing to do with ear placement, and everything to do with how they were brought up, and genetics.


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

I have a mixed group of dumbos and top ears and they're all within 100g of each other. 
Lilspaz is right- genetics and nutrition will determine their weight, ear placement is just a gene mutation.


----------

